# Water heater blanket



## Jhd128 (Aug 22, 2011)

I've hear a water heater blanket will reduce energy usage but how can I tell if I need one. I read somewhere that I need to feel it and if it feels warm then I need one. Is that correct?


----------



## littlecleo (Sep 11, 2008)

That sounds like pretty good common sense advice. From my experience, it depends on the age of your hot water heater, as most of the units produced in the past 10 years are so well insulated from the factory, that little, if no savings can be gained by wrapping it in a blanket of insulation that usually sells for around $20.00. I believe that the best way to save energy/money concerning an electric hot water heater, is by installing a timer inline between the circuit breaker and the tank, and then setting it for peak usage times in the home.


----------



## Jhd128 (Aug 22, 2011)

Ok. Cool I was wondering bc mine is fairly new and it's always cool to the touch. Thanks for the advice abt the timer too. I didn't even know that existed.


----------



## jerry001 (Nov 15, 2011)

Hello Dear,

I can understand your feeling. I think you want to buy blanket for your daily use.
______________________

animal print rugs | home dynamix rugs


----------



## Yoyizit (Jul 11, 2008)

Jhd128 said:


> I've hear a water heater blanket will reduce energy usage but how can I tell if I need one. I read somewhere that I need to feel it and if it feels warm then I need one. Is that correct?


My water heater only lost 50W or so to the environment. If your heater is electric this can be measured.
Figure out how long a blanket will take to pay for itself, if it ever does.

"Dear. . ."?


----------



## Michael Thomas (Jan 27, 2008)

*Does a watrer heater blandet reduce efficiency*

This is a somewhat controversial topic in the Home Inspection industry, especially as some local energy codes may require a blanket. A few things to keep in mind:

1) The listing of the appliance requires that the various labels be visible, people rarely bother to cut the blanket to expose them. 

2) If not properly installed the blanket may interfere with air flow to the draft hood, if it slips down it may obstruct movement of combustion air to the burners, it may also interfere with the operation and inspection of control and safety devices.

3) According AO Smith modern water heaters do not need an insulation blanket.

4) And a retro-fitted the blanket may actually decrease efficiency (!)

So if you do install a blanket, you want make sure it’s installed in compliance with the manufacturer's instructions, and inspect it regularly for slippage or damage.


----------

